# Old Dutch Capuchine young



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's a couple photos of some of young 2008 Old Dutch Capuchines. We put them in show pens for the first time to start getting them use to be shown.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Link, they are LOVELY!! BEST TO YOU AND THEM IN SHOWS!!

I know that Cindy (AZWhitefeather) will absolutely LOVE those pics!! She has three white ODCs, who are real characters and have been the topic of fun stories and pictures on the site.

Many thanks for posting!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely youngsters, thanks for sharing.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I wish I could see the photos...but I don't see them in your post.

I've got a pair of Capuchines. Not letting them breed right now, but when I have more space, I may. They are such beautiful birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The picture isn't available to me either right now-as it was Saturday, but that is probably because of the new server, it should remedy itself soon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> WOW, Link, they are LOVELY!! BEST TO YOU AND THEM IN SHOWS!!
> 
> *I know that Cindy (AZWhitefeather) will absolutely LOVE those pics*!!
> She has three white ODCs, who are real characters and have been the topic of fun stories and pictures on the site.
> ...


Yes, I'm sure I will, *WHEN* I can see them. 
They're not showing up for me either, amoonswirl. 
It just says attachments, but nothing's there. 

Perhaps it has something to do with the name change of the site.

Cindy

amoonswirl
*I think* you have to click on the 'link', above where it says attachments, http://www.martinlofts.com/page1.aspx . 
I just did & there are several photos, two of which are ODC's.
Whether or not these are the birds in question, they're beautiful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Yes, I'm sure I will, *WHEN* I can see them.
> They're not showing up for me either, amoonswirl.
> It just says attachments, but nothing's there.
> 
> ...


I think it does. Earlier today I could see the pictures in my albums, but I can now. Hopefully Jonah's 10 hours are almost up..........LOL


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The first ODC, titled, _Old Dutch Capuchine 2008 Red Tiger_, stands much differently than our's. I wonder why?

Cindy


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*ODC stance*

Hi, The Red Tiger ODC in our photo is holding his/her tail up too much, it should actually be held horizontal to the ground. It was its first time in a small cage and was not standing properly. It was also steching up making its legs look too long.

How do yours stand?

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

newday said:


> Hi, The Red Tiger ODC in our photo is holding his/her tail up too much, it should actually be held horizontal to the ground. It was its first time in a small cage and was not standing properly. It was also steching up making its legs look too long.
> 
> *How do yours stand?*
> 
> www.martinlofts.com


Here's a picture of Mikko.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Link your birds are stunning!


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

this is really a special breed.i have a pair of yellows and one of balcks.visit http://alexmarean.sunphoto.ro


----------



## alex_naked_neck (Jun 19, 2008)

some of my odc


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

*how do you differentiata a cappuchine and a jacobin?*

awesome pics there ...... i dont know if the birds i have are cappuchines or jacobians.... experts pls comment


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think the Jacobins are the ones with so many feathers around their head, you can't even SEE their head................much more than on the ODC's.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

santhosh_pigeons said:


> awesome pics there ......
> *i dont know if the birds i have are cappuchines or jacobians*.... experts pls comment


I'm certainly no expert, but my comment would be.
If you're referring to the two white ones in your post, they are Capuchines. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Jacobin Video*

I just found this video showing two Jacobins. 
You can compare their feathering with the Capuchine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWivxGZ1UCA&feature=related

For some reason the still photos I've seen of the Jacobin only show their backs. 

Cindy


----------

